# Emotiva Holiday Sale



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Emotiva has some stellar deals going on for the holidays... get them while they last!

Emotiva Holiday Sale!

*2012 Holiday Sale:*
(while supplies last)

*Processors:*

UMC-1 7.1 Channel Preamplifier/Processor $699 Now: $499 – Save $200!


*Preamplifiers and Dacs:*

USP-1 Stereo Preamplifier $449 Now: $369 – Save $80!
XDA-1 Differential Reference™ Balanced Digital-to-Analog Converter/Digital Preamplifier $299 Now: $249 – Save $50!


*Media Sources:*

ERC-2 Differential Reference™ CD Player/Digital Transport $449 Now: $369 – Save $80!


*Amplifiers:*

XPA-1 Differential Reference™ Mono-block Power Amplifier $999 Now: $849 – Save $150!
XPA-2 Two Channel Audio Power Amplifier $799 Now: $699 – Save $100!
XPA-3 Three Channel Audio Power Amplifier $699 Now: $599 – Save $100!
XPA-5 Five Channel Audio Power Amplifier $899 Now: $769 – Save $130!
UPA-1 Mono-block Power Amplifier $349 Now: $299 – Save $50!
UPA-2 Two Channel Audio Power Amplifier $389 Now: $289 – Save $100!


*X-Ref Speakers:*

XRT-6.2 Towers (Sold in mirrored pairs) $999 Now: $799 – Save $200!
XRT-5.2 Towers (Sold in mirrored pairs) $799 Now: $639 – Save $160!
XRC-6.2 Center/LCR Monitor $399 Now: $319 – Save $80!
XRC-5.2 Center/LCR Monitor $299 Now: $239 – Save $60!
XRM-6.1 Monitors (Sold in mirrored pairs) $499 Now: $399 – Save $100!
XRM-4.1 Monitors (Sold in mirrored pairs) $229 Now: $183 – Save $46!
XRS-4.1 Surround Speakers (Sold in mirrored pairs) $349 Now: $279 – Save $70!


*Reference Speakers:*

ERT-8.3 Towers (4 ohms) (Sold in matched pairs) $1598 Now: $1199 – Save $399!
ERM-6.3 LCR Monitor (4 ohms) $599 Now: $399 – Save $200!
ERM-6.2 LCR Monitor (4 ohms) $299 Now: $199 – Save $100!
ERD-1 Surround Speaker (4 ohms) (Sold in pairs) $399 Now: $249 – Save $150!


*Architectural Speakers:*

UAC-6.2 Ultra Architectual In-Ceiling Speakers (Sold in pairs) $139 Now: $118 – Save $21!
UAC-8.2 Ultra Architectual In-Ceiling Speakers (Sold in pairs) $159 Now: $129 – Save $30!
UAW-6.2 Ultra Architectual In-Wall Speakers (Sold in pairs) $149 Now: $119 – Save $30!
UAW-8.2 Ultra Architectual In-Wall Speakers (Sold in pairs) $169 Now: $139 – Save $30!
UOM-6.2 Ultra Outdoor Monitor (Sold in pairs) $199 Now: $169 – Save $30!


*Subwoofers:*

X-REF 10 DSP Powered Subwoofer $499 Now: $419 – Save $80!
X-REF 12 DSP Powered Subwoofer $699 Now: $599 – Save $100!
ULTRA SUB 12 Ultra Series Subwoofer with NEW Studio Black Satin Lacquer Finish!! $499 Now: $329 – Save $170!

*ALL Cables: 25% off!*


*Accessories:*

URL-2 Rack ears for UPA-1 and UPA-2 (Sold in pairs)  $49 Now: $42 – Save $7!
URS-2 Rack ears for UMC-1, ERC-1, and USP-1 (Sold in pairs)  $49 Now: $42 – Save $7!
URE-4 Rack ears for X-Series amplifiers (Sold in pairs) $59 Now: $50 – Save $9!
ET-3 Trigger Expansion Module  $39.99 Now: $34 – Save $5.99!
TRIM Replacement Black Trim; Available in 2RU and 4RU $20 Now: $17 – Save $3!
XBAL 1×2 Splitter  $12.99 Now: $11 – Save $1.99!
XRCA 1×2 Audio Splitter $14.99 Now: $13 – Save $1.99! 


*Emotiva Pro Exclusive:*

Thanks to our Emotiva customers who have supported our new sister company Emotiva Pro. We have an exclusive sale on our critically acclaimed Airmotiv monitors just for you. Visit www.emotivapro.com and save 15%. Enter code: SNOW at checkout


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Those are some fantastic deals. The UMC-1 offer is simply amazing for a full featured SSP. And the rest are quite tempting as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

So tempted by that x-ref 12 sub, If I had someone local to buy my eD sub I would be all over that. 
Must. Resist. Temptation to just buy it and run two subs... in my living room.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Must. Resist. XPA-3!

My Denon 3312 is fine... My Denon 3312 is fine... My Denon 3312 is fine...

(not sure how long I can keep this up!)

:help:


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

KalaniP said:


> Must. Resist. XPA-3!
> 
> My Denon 3312 is fine... My Denon 3312 is fine... My Denon 3312 is fine...
> 
> ...


So you probably do not want to hear how much I love my XPA-3 and how much of an improvement it was over the amp in my onkyo 805, that would just be cruel so I won't do it :neener:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

And he probably doesn't want to hear how much I like my XPA-3 over the amps in my Denon 4311. :whistling:

Of course I also like my XPA-1's and I believe they have stayed in my home theater for longer than any other amps I have owned, which is a long list.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Y'all are just cruel. :foottap:


----------



## sholling (Oct 6, 2010)

I'd really like to hear those XRM-6.1 bookshelves and see how they compare with my EMP E41s as desktop speakers. I love my little E41s and their super detailed mids but they have nothing under 100hz.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

XPA3 eh? That XPA5 sale is the best Ive seen all year for that beast, I thought I got a good deal at $799...


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

At those prices, it forces me to ask a question- this is my 1st HT build and I have recently purchased the Onkyo 809 - Thanks to JJ got a great price this past weekend! :clap:

Should I be waiting to hear what that sounds like with no amplification or will it be in my best interest to take the plunge and get the XP-3 to drive the fronts and center?

Thanks for any guidance! :help:

Joe


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Definitely... you will not regret getting an XPA-3 ... or XPA-5 to run the amplification in your system.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Sonnie - and so quick! :bigsmile:

Just so I understand completely, with the XPA-5, you would be running the fronts, center, and subs - correct? :scratch:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Fronts, center and surrounds in a 5.1 system. Of course if you are planning a 7.1 you could use the Onkyo to power the rears. For the sub, depending on your room, setup, budget, etc... you may want to consider powered subs. Have you started a system recommendation or build thread yet?


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

ALMFamily said:


> Thanks for the reply Sonnie - and so quick! :bigsmile:
> 
> Just so I understand completely, with the XPA-5, you would be running the fronts, center, and subs - correct? :scratch:


Subs are almost always self-amplified, so no. The 5 channels are usually the "5" in "5.1" ... Left, right, center plus two surrounds. With the XPA-3 you just run LCR mains through the amp, and your regular receiver runs the surrounds (which are usually smaller and fine with less power).


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Sonnie said:


> Fronts, center and surrounds in a 5.1 system. Of course if you are planning a 7.1 you could use the Onkyo to power the rears. For the sub, depending on your room, setup, budget, etc... you may want to consider powered subs. Have you started a system recommendation or build thread yet?


That is indeed my plan - 7.2 - so I was considering going with powered subs. As I was reading and replying, it suddenly clicked in my head why everyone uses amps to power all but two speakers. onder: :T Evidently, old dogs can still learn. :R 

I have not created a system recommendation thread to this point, but I do indeed have a build thread underway - I just updated my sig to provide a link to it.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

KalaniP said:


> Subs are almost always self-amplified, so no. The 5 channels are usually the "5" in "5.1" ... Left, right, center plus two surrounds. With the XPA-3 you just run LCR mains through the amp, and your regular receiver runs the surrounds (which are usually smaller and fine with less power).


Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Mopar_Mudder (Nov 8, 2010)

ALMFamily said:


> At those prices, it forces me to ask a question- this is my 1st HT build and I have recently purchased the Onkyo 809 - Thanks to JJ got a great price this past weekend! :clap:
> 
> Should I be waiting to hear what that sounds like with no amplification or will it be in my best interest to take the plunge and get the XP-3 to drive the fronts and center?
> 
> ...


I have a 5007 with a XPA-2 and XPA-5 hooked to it, probably way over kill for movies. I have never had the internal amps of the 5007 hooked to the speakers, you know what they say "ignorance is bliss". I should try it once just to see, but I might not like the outcome........

I do use the 5007 to power heights though.


----------



## NegativeEntropy (Apr 22, 2009)

ALM: have you selected speakers? To me, deciding on the level of amplification needed (or recommending it) without knowing what the load is that needs to be driven is putting the cart before the horse. The 809's onboard amplification is no slouch. 

Unless the speakers you have/are planning on are very low sensitivity, you have very high SPL requirements, or the speakers are extremely hard to drive (or some combination of all of those), I would seriously hesitate to plunk down hundreds for an outbard amp before at least listening to the setup with just the 809.

For example, the speakers I chose have 92 dB @ 2.83v /1meter sensitivity and a 4 ohm nominal impedance (but they're "easy to drive" due to the low phase angles). The receiver I chose (the 709) can supply ~150W into a 4 ohm load for a short duration. That nets me, for 2 speakers, at 10 feet distance, with no room effects peaks of at least 107 db (insert list of assumptions here). I was aiming for 105 so it's all good.

Here's a link to a calculator to get you started. Remember, that unless you like to play test tones very loudly across all speakers simultaneously, you care more about the ability to drive 1-2 speakers hard at a time than 5 or 7.

Does anyone know of power vs. time vs. SPL graphs for a system playing multichannel music or in a home theater? I would be incredibly curious to see the actual power distribution across various channels as well as what the total is.


----------



## sholling (Oct 6, 2010)

It depends on your speakers and the size of the room. If you have reasonably easy to drive speakers you probably don't need an external amp. That 809 puts out a lot of power. Of course that won't save you from laying awake at night for a week or two wondering if you should have pulled the trigger . FWIW I own an XPA-2 and an XPA-3 but I really didn't _need_ them I just wanted the power reserves when driving 7 speakers.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, in a major case of putting the cart before the horse as Negative pointed out :R, I bought the XPA-5. I guess the one caveat is that it gives me a great deal of flexibility in speaker choices as well as having the power there when needed as Snolling pointed out.

Ah well, I guess it is the same as never go grocery shopping when you are hungry..... :dumbcrazy:


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Hopefully next year Emotiva makes its way onto my Black Friday shopping list. These are some blazing deals.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

ALMFamily said:


> Well, in a major case of putting the cart before the horse as Negative pointed out :R, I bought the XPA-5. I guess the one caveat is that it gives me a great deal of flexibility in speaker choices as well as having the power there when needed as Snolling pointed out.
> 
> Ah well, I guess it is the same as never go grocery shopping when you are hungry..... :dumbcrazy:


Congrats, probably the best price theyll have all year.


----------

